# Lizards > General Lizards >  Glass Crickets

## blackcrystal22

So you guys remember that legless lizard I was talking about? I looked up some information, which is hard to find, and found out its actual name is the Eastern Glass Lizard.

The petshop that has it really wants to get rid of it and they say it's not very handleable and scared. Honestly, I feel like out of all the people in my town, I would worry the most about some 10 year old wanting it and killing the poor thing..

So I was thinking about purchasing him.. he's not that expensive and with a cage it only comes out to about 50 bucks.
The problem? I only have snakes right now.. and from the information I received they eat live insects for the most part. I couldn't really find a good caresheet anywhere (but looked at all the ones I could find) and none of them really gave me a very good idea about temperatures and humidity except for normalities.
I live about, 5-6 miles away from the nearest pet store.. gas is outrageously high.. and I don't want to go get crickets 3-4 times a week. I know a lot of lizards don't even have to eat live food, but I don't know what this guy could eat other than insects.. as I can't find anything about them.

Last time I had lizards, the amount of crickets that escaped and annoyed us was unreasonably bad. How do you guys do it?

Any ideas?

----------


## Schlyne

I could be totally wrong, but I would think it would also need UVA/UVB lighting.

----------


## Clementine_3

I keep my crickets in a tupperware like bin (about the size of a 10 gallon tank) with a screen top, rarely do they get out.  The sides are roughed up (sandpapered) to provide extra climbing space, all the way to about 2" from the top and I have a cheap envelope holder with egg carton standing vertically (if that makes sense).  I give them cricket food and baby carrots.  I can fit a ton in there and they last a long while, depending on their size/age of course.  Just clean it out every now and again with a tiny wisk broom and dust pan and it doesn't even stink  :Smile:

----------


## froggsong

hmmmmm, an envelope holder is a great idea... my egg carton keeps falling over... the only time I have any escapees is when I am trying to get them in the dusting glass. mine don't smell either, and they live a good long while when you provide enough water. They seem to do better with a sponge in a dish (I actually use a filter sponge for a fluval water filter) with the water just up to the top of the sponge, rather than the water gel stuff they sell. You can also make up your own cricket food and save alot of money. You can also buy crickets in bulk and have them shipped to your house, which I think is a better idea than having to go back and forth to the pet store, especially since pet stores rarely keep them in the proper conditions and you end up having ALOT of them die... which gets very expensive at up to 12 cent PER cricket. There is a site where you can get (I think) 1000 crickets shipped for 20 bucks... Good deal... I need to get my cricket breeding stuff set up and order some myself... If the lizard eats younger crickets, they don't really make any noise, since the chirping is a mating call.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Coiuldn't you use cocktail sticks to hold the egg crates together so they would be stable?

I figured it would be cheap and easy to vary the differences in size between the layers etc.


dr del

----------

